# Big West Commit List (2004-05)



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Utah State*
WG David Pak (JUCO)
PF Danny Gray (JUCO)

*UC-Riverside*
PG Justin Argenal
WF Daniel Fleming

*UC Santa Barbara*
WG Alex Harris
PF/C Todd Follmer

*Cal-Poly*
WG Dawin Whiten
WG Derek Stockalper (JUCO)

*CS-Northridge*
WG/WF Calvin Chitwood
WF Johnathan Heard

*CS Fullerton*
WG/WF Jermaine Harper (transfer from Virginia)
PG Bobby Brown
PF Yaphett King (JUCO)
PG/WG Ceylon Taylor
PF/C Derek Quinet (JUCO)
C Ephraim Williams 
WF Justin Burns (JUCO)
WF/PF Jamaal Brown (transfer from Western Kentucky)

*Long Beach State*
PG Gazmine Henderson (JUCO)
C Damiao Rodrigues 

*UC Irvine*
PF/C Darren Fells 
C Adam Metelski (JUCO)

*Idaho*

*Pacific*
PG/WG Mike Webb (JUCO)


Note: If I missed someone from your team's recruitng class please feel free to let me know so that I can update the list. JUCO's or major college transfers would also be appreciated. Remember to include names and positions of the players. Thanks.


----------



## No33pc (Dec 2, 2003)

*UC Irvine also signed*

UCI also signed Adam Metelski-- 6'10" 270 lb center from Greyson CC (Texas)


*Added. Thanks. Welcome to the Site*


----------



## Tyler_Durden (Oct 28, 2003)

*Pacific's recruit*

The Tigers reportedly have a commitment from Mike Webb 6'1" PG/SG from Antelope Valley JC.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Tyler. Where the heck have you been?


----------



## Tyler_Durden (Oct 28, 2003)

I've been making soap. :yes: I apologize for slacking on the conference preview, life got in the way. I'm working on a preconference preview instead. Things have been pretty interesting this year in the Big West. It should be competitive as always.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tyler_Durden</b>!
> I've been making soap. :yes: I apologize for slacking on the conference preview, life got in the way. I'm working on a preconference preview instead. Things have been pretty interesting this year in the Big West. It should be competitive as always.


Oh no problem man. I just wondered where you went.  

Sorry I don't understand what making soap means. As in soap opera or working in a soap factory?


----------

